# Confused after failed Icsi - No fertilisation :-( Any help??



## Sunnypal

Hi Ladies,


I need some help/advice. Going to see consultant tomorrow afternoon after failed ICSI, no fertilisation, and have no idea what to say/ask. 
To try to explain, 
(all with frozen sperm)
1st ICSI - AMH good, stimmed for 10 days, low dose - 13 eggs, 10 fert, 2 blast BFN
2nd ICSI - stimmed 10 days, low dose - 13 eggs, 7 for me (egg share) 5 fert, 2dt, BFP
Son born, returned to clinic 10 months later...
3rd ICSI - AMH slightly lower but ok, stimmed on meduim dose that then had to be upped due to slow response. Stimmed for 13 days. 7 eggs, 4 for me (egg share) 1 fert but poor quality, BFN
4th ICSI - stimmed for 14 days on max dose - 5 eggs, 0 fertilised!
Sorry for so much info! I don't understand how I can go from being a good responder with good fertilisation to a rubbish responder with no fertilisation! And I'm really worried that I'm going to go for my follow up just to be told there is nothing they can do but try ICSI again. I have no idea what questions to put to them, or tests that they could do. 
My clinic is very much of the type that just keep trying the same thing, especially if it's worked in the past. I don't want to waste money if there is a problem, or the fact that we only have 3 pots of frozen sperm left!


Should I be thinking about changing clinics? Should I insist on further tests or just carry on with next ICSI TX. I just don' t think I'm going to get any answers from my clinic :-(


Sorry to ramble ladies, it feels better to write it down and get my head straight! 


XxSunnyxx


----------



## Pvalenski

Hello Sunnypal

i just went through failed icsi with frozen sperm ( tese from my partner). I was responding so well to drugs and had a great number of follicles and all that was retrieved on EC were four eggs and only one fertilised with an average grading. It resulted in a bfn and I was devastated. I am only 35 so a low egg retrieval surprised us. My consultant has advised the following: a course of dhea for 3-4 months plus co enzyme q 10 for me (600mg daily)- my accupuncturist also recommended EPA daily. My consultant believes this will increase egg quality and fertilisation. Hope some of this may be helpful. I wish you the best of luck.

S


----------



## Chloe l

Hi sunnypal, 
I didn't want to read & run I can't offer any words of comfort but I am in a similar situation to you in that we are using frozen sperm our first icsi went ok we had a blast transfered but then our 2 nd cycle went really badly had only 1 egg fertilised from 16 it's been frozen as I couldn't have a transfer due to ohss but since my follow up I was told I had poor egg quality this time round , not sure if I have a problem going forward or wether it was due to being over stimulated . They have suggested a short protocol for my nect cycle with different drugs . 
Just wondered if your clinic would switch your protocol would you respond better to a different regime ? It seems hard to understand doesn't it when it's worked for u in the past , have u had your follow up appointment yet ? 
Wishing u all the best for the future 
Chloe x


----------



## Sunnypal

Hi,
Thanks for your help. The consultant thought we probably have an egg quality issue, as well as possible problems with the frozen sperm. We could have DNA testing on the sperm but this would mean sacrificing one of our 3 remaining pots! Decided against it. 

Chloe, interesting that's exactly what they've suggested. I'm now on short protocol with 2 different Stimming drugs. Lets hope my body responds better this time! 

Thanks for your help xxx


----------



## Lisa139

Hi Sunnypal,

Sorry to hear that what's happened to you has happened to me.  Have just had our first attempt of ICSI (have never done IVF) and have found out that none my eggs fertilised.  

Just a bit of background- I'm 38 and am using donor sperm. They retrieved 4 eggs out of 6 follicles.  On my last scan those 6 follicles were between 22 and 18 and I had one at 14.  I was on the long protocol and was on 375 Gonal-F.

Have been told something like there's a possibility that my eggs might fertilise. Something like fertilisation may be taking longer than it should so they're leaving them in the lab over the weekend and if there's anything to put back on Monday morning they'll do that.  

In any rate, the embryologist has made an appointment for us to see the consultant Monday morning.  I know that on Monday there will be nothing to put back.  Any advice you have on questions we should ask would be much appreciated.  

To have this be the result of our first ever attempt just makes me think there's no point in doing any future attempts.  I don't know of anyone having their first ICSI attempt (no IVF beforehand) have zero fertilisation to then go on to have successful treatment.


----------



## angemer

It's really hard not to get to the ET stage.  You get so far and you think you are on the right road and then someone plonks down a big Stop sign.  My heart goes out to you Sunnypal and Lisa139.  I am finding it very difficult too - my situation was slightly different but I know what you mean when you say you don't of anyone this happened to and it can leave you feeling very alone.  You're not though.    I have been just trying to hang onto that thought and its helped a little bit. It is so disheartening for this to happen on first try and to fall at the last hurdle but when I collapsed in my mum's arms after our IVF failed she said that sometimes some of us just have to keep trying and not give up and she knew I'd be brave enough to do it.  I'm hanging onto that thought too. I hope it helps.  I wish you all the luck in the world.


----------



## Sunnypal

Hi Ladies,


A bit of hope for you. I have since had another round of ICSI but this time on short protocol and have just got my BFP. We had 6 out of 7 eggs fertilise which was a huge surprise to us! I was dreading the phone call after EC so couldn't believe the news! 


I know it's different depending on what your IF problems are but we really grilled our consultant and together came up with an action plan. My drugs were changed (as I seemed to be responding poorer and poorer to Gonal-F) and I was changed to short protocol so my ovaries didn't have to do too much work. I really think the fact that I didn't down reg resulting in better quality eggs.  I also had more scans and more bloods done. Just wish we'd tried this sooner rather than waste time and money repeating the same procedure over and over! 


Please don't lose hope ladies, every cycle is different and there is so much else they can try- even if the docs need a bit of a nudge (or a good kick!!) sometimes. 


Good Luck   


Sunny xxx


----------



## Chloe l

Oh sunny 
What fabulous news I'm thrilled for you and thanks for coming back to tell us all and give us hope , wishing you all the very best what a wonderful christmas wish to come true xxx


----------

